# Exhaust tips



## mingvwjetta (Nov 12, 2007)

hey guys ny exhaust tips are dirty? I was wondering what and how you guys clean yours?


----------



## dubbass33 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Exhaust tips (mingvwjetta)*

wheel wax


----------



## bossmk2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Exhaust tips (dubbass33)*

Eagle One Nevr-Dull


----------

